# Recommend me a 5 string bass



## Scott (Nov 9, 2006)

Alright, so im in the market for a new bass. 

I plan on ordering a 5 string carvin soon, but im looking for another bass to hold me over while it's being built.

And jason, don't recommend Rondo basses. I own two already and am getting a fretless from them aswell


----------



## DDDorian (Nov 9, 2006)

I had a Yamaha RBX375 for a brief period and while the stock pickups weren't the best around, it played great and balanced well, which I am kinda picky about with basses. It only cost me $650 Aussie dollars but felt and played as well as basses I've played worth three or four times the price. I figure that Canadian funds are approximately the same as Australian dollars so if you're looking for a stopgap, you could do much worse.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 9, 2006)

Yamaha RBX375 is pretty sweet, I dunno about the red and silver, but the black one has a really comfortable satin black finish on the neck. You can crank the bass on it and feel your pants flap...which is why I want a bass


----------



## Scott (Nov 9, 2006)

Cool, cool....


Anyone with anything in a lefty? 

btw..






My dream basses.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 9, 2006)

My friend has this as a righty even though he's a lefty.

it's nice but I like the yamaha better.


----------



## dpm (Nov 9, 2006)

Scott, how about a Rondo? 

[action=dpm]isn't jason[/action]


----------



## Scott (Nov 9, 2006)

How about a Scott signature Oni bass?


----------



## dpm (Nov 9, 2006)

Yeah, OK. It'll cost a bit more than a Rondo though.

It's going to be hard to find a cheap lefty option _other_ than Rondo. Good luck. Are the Yamahas available lefty? OLP?

What's your price range for this?

Hmm, doesn't look like OLP is an option.

How about this - http://www.musiciansfriend.com/product/MTD-Kingston-Artist-5String-Lefty-Bass?sku=511554

http://www.mtdbass.com/pages/kingston.html


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 9, 2006)

Peavey 5s are pretty good. Mine's never failed me once.


----------



## darren (Nov 9, 2006)

A Carvin should only take a few weeks to build, no? Have you looked at their "guitars in stock" section to see if there's anything there you like? They have a few nice 5-string lefties at the moment. It seems silly (to me) to order a Carvin, then buy something else that you'll only have for a few weeks, especially when you already own two (nearly three) other basses. If you want low end range until you get your custom 5, why not just tune down to B?

But if you're still pursuing that option, check out the Schecter Stiletto Studio 5... seems like a really nice bass for the money.


----------



## Jason (Nov 9, 2006)

Scott said:


> And jason, don't recommend Rondo basses. I own two already and am getting a fretless from them aswell



How about a Ro.... oops nevermind  check your pm's scott.


----------



## TheCopeOfHeaven (Nov 9, 2006)

esp ltd c-305 (righty... sorry, scott)


----------



## darren (Nov 9, 2006)

The LTD B-255 is available in a lefty (in see-thru Black Cherry):


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 9, 2006)

^those are sweet axes, the guy in Becoming the Archetype uses them.


----------



## Scott (Nov 9, 2006)

dpm said:


> Yeah, OK. It'll cost a bit more than a Rondo though.
> 
> It's going to be hard to find a cheap lefty option _other_ than Rondo.



Yeah, after looking around a bit, i've come to realise that.

Fucking Rondo...



darren said:


> A Carvin should only take a few weeks to build, no? Have you looked at their "guitars in stock" section to see if there's anything there you like? They have a few nice 5-string lefties at the moment. It seems silly (to me) to order a Carvin, then buy something else that you'll only have for a few weeks, especially when you already own two (nearly three) other basses. If you want low end range until you get your custom 5, why not just tune down to B?



The only bass in the in stock section I like is a 6 string. And I only have one of my basses here, the others are back in NS. The one I have here is a 4 string from Rondo. And it has nothing to do with low end range really. It's more about the feel of the neck to me.

Looking again at Rondo's site, their prices seem lower than last time I checked, so im probably gonna grab _another_ bass from them


----------



## Ryan (Nov 9, 2006)

Hrmmm... A bass for Scott...


----------



## Scott (Nov 9, 2006)

I made a thread awhile ago stating that I was thinking of buying that.

It didn't go over that well


----------



## Jason (Nov 9, 2006)

see..ya can never get away from rondo scott...


----------



## Shawn (Nov 9, 2006)

Scott said:


> Cool, cool....
> 
> 
> Anyone with anything in a lefty?
> ...


I love the inlay on those. 

I would get my hands on a nice cheap Ibanez Soundgear, they're great basses IMO, i've been playing on my bandmate's Korean SR 305 for over 7 years now, I pretty much used it on all my studio solo stuff too, really nice bass, i've been looking at getting one for myself just to have too.


----------



## Vince (Nov 10, 2006)

Scott said:


> Alright, so im in the market for a new bass.
> 
> I plan on ordering a 5 string carvin soon, but im looking for another bass to hold me over while it's being built.
> 
> And jason, don't recommend Rondo basses. I own two already and am getting a fretless from them aswell



I don't know your price range, and I'm not into the lefty market, but if I had to give recommendations, I'd say..

in the under $1000 price range, you can't go wrong with either of DDorian or Darren's recommendations IMO. Both great basses.

I'm partial to the Ibanez basses, particularly the Ergodyne models from about 5 years ago or so. These...






They're pretty rare now though. Stick that sucker with an Ampeg SVT-3 head and a Mesa 2x15 cab and you've got the best goddamn bass sound in the world IMO. The 5-string SG basses Ibanez makes sound great too. That's what I play now.

Now Modulus. I used to play one of these on loan from a friend back when I played bass in church about 10 years ago. This is the best bass I've ever played. Figured Walnut body, carbon fiber neck. The neck on these is amazing. The price on these Modulus Quantum 5-strings is about $4k.




http://www.modulusguitars.com/


----------



## whatthe17 (Dec 5, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> My friend has this as a righty even though he's a lefty.
> 
> it's nice but I like the yamaha better.



I have the righty Schecter Stiletto Elite 5 and I LOVE it!


----------



## R3D (Dec 7, 2006)

i have a ibanez sr905, neck through, string thru, active bartolini's

i love it , great for my style metal.... strings are spaced a bit tighter than a normal bass so playing at a decent speed inst a problem, but if you wanna slap the shit out of it then you should just go drink pepsi max......


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Dec 7, 2006)

Ryan said:


> Hrmmm... A bass for Scott...


----------



## abyssalservant (Dec 8, 2006)

That's a 4, dear.


----------



## drshock (Dec 9, 2006)

My buddies all use Stilettos.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 9, 2006)

They actually do have a 5...neck through, too:


----------



## Jason (Dec 9, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> They actually do have a 5...neck through, too:



I played the 4 string version and I must say it sounded pretty good.


----------



## jim777 (Dec 14, 2006)

I wouldn't buy a Carvin 5, and I certainly wouldn't buy a Yamaha Myung model. Those things are beasts. If you want a smoking 5 string that's also an awesome value for the buck as well, get a Lakland 55-01 or 55-02. There are none finer for the price made anywhere by anyone. Grab one used off the 'Bay from someone upgrading to a 55-94.


----------

